# Moving To Turkey - Options



## kainam29 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi, surfed the net for a few days and found a minefield of conflicting information.

Planning to move to Istanbul in Nov/Dec 14.

Im British, wife is Turkish (and British), we have a 1.5 yr old daughter.
Im employed by a global company, decent salary. They will let me work from Istanbul (3yr contract) but my job is outside Turkey (travelling to Americas, Asia, Dubai, Israel. 

We have been married for 11 years.

So what options (the rules changed)

Firstly my daughter is automatically a Turkish citizen, correct? Because child of a Turkish citizen (although a bit of paperwork to get her Turkish ID/passport). 
If I had a son he would automatically be eligible for military service whether I register him anyway I read.

I read if I have been married for 3 years to a Turkish citizen I can automatically apply to be Turkish citizen (again just paperwork). Is this correct?

Do I want to be a Turkish citizen at this point? Not sure yet! Plus side? Can live there easily and dual nationality is fine. Down side, none really except if thrown in jail for something random (not that im planning anything!), then UK foreign office wont help?

So, what options are there in terms of residency. I have a good income, paid in the UK which will continue to be paid in the UK (im a home worker but my home will be in Istanbul). Can I move there simply as the spouse of a Turkish citizen (especially after 11 years) or do I still need to meet simple requirements.

The government website isn't very clear.

We do have a Turkish office but I wont be working for them (I look after export)

My wife is/will be a housewife there so I cant claim her as supporting me.

What would you do?  

Cok tesekkur ederim. Insallah, her sey iyi olacak!


----------



## Karl Mula (Jul 18, 2014)

*...*

Firstly my daughter is automatically a Turkish citizen, correct? Because child of a Turkish citizen (although a bit of paperwork to get her Turkish ID/passport). 
If I had a son he would automatically be eligible for military service whether I register him anyway I read

I am German and my wife is Turkish. My daughter was born in Istanbul and given a Turkish nationality automatically. After I registered her in the German consulate she was given the German nationality as well.

I read if I have been married for 3 years to a Turkish citizen I can automatically apply to be Turkish citizen (again just paperwork). Is this correct?

Correct after 8 years, but do you want to do that? Somebody who is going to travel abroad a lot will have some red tape trying to get visa's.


Don't forget, with a dual nationality you will be a Turk when in Turkey.


My residence permit (Ikamet) is being renewed every 5 years on grounds of being married to a Turkish citizen. But this is only possible if you don't (officially) work in Turkey. 



Up till now I have never been asked any questions about financing. This will probably change the next time I go for a renewal due to new laws issued in April 2014 Which require you to bring proof of an income of $500.- per month.
Karl.


----------

